# 1939? Mercury World's Fair



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Jan 30, 2011)

You've gotta love Viktor Schreckengost's design.
How hard would it be to track down a tank?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-40-50s-...ultDomain_0&hash=item20b6dfd86c#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 30, 2011)

His designs are beautiful.  That isn't a Worlds Fair model though.


----------



## npence (Jan 30, 2011)

That bike would look great next to my boys bike



[/url]


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Jan 30, 2011)

Would that make it a Mercury Pacemaker?  Was there a Girl's model introduced at the World's Fair and did it have the Trylon, Perisphere and Helicline on it somewhere?
This is hands down one of my favorite bikes.
Johnny


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 1, 2011)

*Westfield?*

I think that's a Westfield bike. The head/neck don't look like Murray to me, but I'm not an expert on them. Maybe one will chime in.

Pat


----------



## npence (Feb 1, 2011)

To me it looks like a Murray built bike sold under the names of western flyer or mercury. same as my boys bike. I cant believe it sold for that kind of money in that shape without the tank I would think the tank would be a very hard piece to find.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't think it would go for that much.  I'm glad i already forund one on CL for my wife.  I' found a great Trylon, Perisphere and Helicline water decal to put on it.  I know it's not correct but it's just so darn cool I couldn't resist.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 1, 2011)

By all accounts the Mercury Pacemaker was revealed as the official bicycle’ of the 1939 New York Worlds Fair. The bike modestly offered different features not present on its successors. In the three years the Murray Manufacturing Co, of Ohio, manufactured the model it was never referred to or advertised as anything other than a Mercury Pacemaker!  In the 1980's the prolific bicycle collector Leon Dixon was able to obtain an original Viktor Schreckengost's bike and consequently Mr. Dixon named it "The Worlds Fair." Chronicled in many of Mr. Dixon’s newsletters, he’d often mentioned, "there is only one "1939 Worlds Fair" I named it and I own it! Everything else is a Pacemaker." 

Npence...I love your bike!


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry Fordsnake I meant no offense by incorrectly referring to the Pacemaker as a World's Fair in my original post. I knew it was a Viktor Schreckengost design and I had only heard them referred to by their relation to the 1939 NY World's fair.  I now know it to be a Mercury Pacemaker and will refer to it properly in the future.  Again I meant no disrespect to Leon Dixon or to you and your bicycle.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah right,And it's parked next to the rare Grape Krate LOL! 

Pat


----------



## npence (Feb 3, 2011)

fordsnake said:


> By all accounts the Mercury Pacemaker was revealed as the official bicycle’ of the 1939 New York Worlds Fair. The bike modestly offered different features not present on its successors. In the three years the Murray Manufacturing Co, of Ohio, manufactured the model it was never referred to or advertised as anything other than a Mercury Pacemaker!  In the 1980's the prolific bicycle collector Leon Dixon was able to obtain an original Viktor Schreckengost's bike and consequently Mr. Dixon named it "The Worlds Fair." Chronicled in many of Mr. Dixon’s newsletters, he’d often mentioned, "there is only one "1939 Worlds Fair" I named it and I own it! Everything else is a Pacemaker."
> Npence...I love your bike!
> 
> Thanks Fordsnake, it is a cool bike cant wait to get some paint on it. and hopefully one day find the Train light for the front fender.I know the light is very rare only seen one and it was on a girls bike but you never know. never thought I would find a bluebird in a barn untouched either and I did.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 3, 2011)

I've seen the photos of your BlueBird...all I can say WOW! Lucky you!! For my "Pacemaker," I'm looking for the emblem. I have two front fenders, one thats flat on top for an emblem or a light, and then one without the flat surface. Like you say..."you never know what'll pop up"!


----------

